# [SOLVED] Adding original Half-Life to Steam



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the Game of the Year Edition version of Half-Life and was wondering if I'd be able to register it with my Steam account so I can download it to my computer once I upgrade to W7. I don't know where the disk is so that's why I can't just use that to reinstall it.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Adding original Half-Life to Steam*

havent got any expierence with steam but i think you cant since you didnt buy through steam could be wrong tho just wait for a moment untill somebody can confirm this or not


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Adding original Half-Life to Steam*

you have Half-Life GOTY Edition but you don't know where the disc is? i think you need only the authentication code/whatever comes when you buy the game, hopefully you have even that? you need to go in Steam: Library -> bottom,left -> "Add a Game" and put your code there, and if its working one, it should start downloading(and from that moment, that game with that code can only be downloaded only from that account).


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Adding original Half-Life to Steam*

Ok. I'll try that. I still have the code because all my game and software codes I put down on paper so they're all in one place and easier to get to.


----------

